# Have you had a baby in Dubai?



## JuliaH (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello,

Have you had a baby in Dubai? Then I'd love to hear from you. I'm in the process of setting up an internet resource for expats on having a baby abroad and still need info on Dubai!

You can be as general or personal as you like but if you'd like to share your experiences (anonymously or openly!) then I'd love to hear about the pregnancy care, antenatal facilities, birth place options (home, hospital etc), is active labour encouraged? is the full range of pain killers available? what was the care like overall? did you get follow-up care at home? are there any particular customs and traditions to having a baby in Dubai? what do the locals do?......

PM me or get in touch with me via my website if you like - I look forward to hearing from you!

Julia


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I had my daughter here in Dubai 4 years ago at the government hospital. You still have to pay - I had an elective C section - 1000 quid. You can have what you want here. No questions asked, your paying so you get what you want. The ante natal care was good though somewhat dated compared to the UK but they do everything that is required. I used to work for an Obs in the Uk so I know my stuff. The were slow at doing the nuchal testing because termination is illegal so in their eyes there is no point in finding out if there is anything wrong as it won't be terminated anyway. They are HUGE on breastfeeding mainly because they are all asians and they all breastfeed as in their home countries formula is pricey. The actual C section itself was superb no complaints there. Aftercare a bit dodgy in places but in the long run fine. Aftercare - NON EXISTENT!!! no post natal checks nothing. But this is the government hospital. 

If you have insurance you can use the other hospitals like the American Hospital and The Welcare. Hope this helps! 

GA


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 12, 2008)

*have you had a baby in Dubai?*

Dear Geordie,

thanks for your response to my query about having a baby in Dubai! Would it be ok to share your experiences with other expat Mum's and Dad's (to-be) on the community page of the International Baby Shop? The community page is a new resource for expats on having a baby abroad.

greetings

Julia


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes no problem

GA


----------



## louiseg3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Geordie Armani said:


> I had my daughter here in Dubai 4 years ago at the government hospital. You still have to pay - I had an elective C section - 1000 quid. You can have what you want here. No questions asked, your paying so you get what you want. The ante natal care was good though somewhat dated compared to the UK but they do everything that is required. I used to work for an Obs in the Uk so I know my stuff. The were slow at doing the nuchal testing because termination is illegal so in their eyes there is no point in finding out if there is anything wrong as it won't be terminated anyway. They are HUGE on breastfeeding mainly because they are all asians and they all breastfeed as in their home countries formula is pricey. The actual C section itself was superb no complaints there. Aftercare a bit dodgy in places but in the long run fine. Aftercare - NON EXISTENT!!! no post natal checks nothing. But this is the government hospital.
> 
> If you have insurance you can use the other hospitals like the American Hospital and The Welcare. Hope this helps!
> 
> GA


i have recently joined this forum but have just read this thread - anyone who is panicking about post natal care like i was - try infinity clinic on al wasl road. ive foudn out that they have nurses who visit your home to help with breastfeeding, check you are alright and that kind of thing. my mother was really worried about my health being checked after the birth and these guys tell me their midwives can visit for an hour or two to check how i am doign as well as checking the baby. this has reassured me hugely as there doesnt seem to be the postnatal support here that there was in england when i had my first two. good luck good luck! email me on this if i can be more help!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

louiseg3 said:


> i have recently joined this forum but have just read this thread - anyone who is panicking about post natal care like i was - try infinity clinic on al wasl road. ive foudn out that they have nurses who visit your home to help with breastfeeding, check you are alright and that kind of thing. my mother was really worried about my health being checked after the birth and these guys tell me their midwives can visit for an hour or two to check how i am doign as well as checking the baby. this has reassured me hugely as there doesnt seem to be the postnatal support here that there was in england when i had my first two. good luck good luck! email me on this if i can be more help!


I am a bit suspicious. REALLY old posts are being dug out and one particular clinic is being advertised by a new id


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

rsinner said:


> I am a bit suspicious. REALLY old posts are being dug out and one particular clinic is being advertised by a new id


Seems strange as well as annoying to have all these old posts dug up about pregnancies.


----------



## louiseg3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Seems strange as well as annoying to have all these old posts dug up about pregnancies.


sorry all - i was searching for all pregnancy posts because i was looking for someone mentioning cheap nursery furniture. im sure there are people like me who will also find the old ones helpful. ive just gone on maternity leave and am new to forum stuff so bear with me!


----------

